# Help need pics of good haircuts!



## Wesleysmom

I am taking Wesley for his first haircut and do not want to come home with a dog that is shaved. I just want him a little shorter over all and his face trimmed. The last time I took him to PetSmart he did really well, except they cut his visor WAY to short and it still hasn't grown out. I am so afraid they'll shave his body and he'll end up looking like a Bichon. PLEASE no offense to Bichon owners, but I don't want Wes to end up with the very round looking head that you see with Bichons. My mom has always had her Lhaso and Lhaso Mix shaved all over and head trimmed short and my hubby hates it. So if I take a picture in, will they even pay attention?
I am desparate because my son is taking the dog for show and tell this week and of course the appointment is Wednesday. 
Nothing like waiting till the last minute!


----------



## lfung5

Here are my guys. I cut them all the same way. I normally use clippers with a 1/4-1/2 guard. Good luck with the cut! Post pictures please.


----------



## Poornima

Here's is Benji. I like him in a little longer puppy coat.


----------



## Paige

Here's my three boys. I cut them myself, using scissors.


----------



## Alexa

Here are Marley's pictures of his first haircut.....The first one is the picture I showed to the gal...telling her that since it's "baby's first haircut", I really didn't want that much cut..etc., etc....

The second image is how the haircut actually ended up looking like...definitely much, much shorter than expected and I sort of was in shock for a moment, but since I really liked the gal overall and he still looked very cute, I didn't mind so much..

The third one is what he looks like now...almost 6 weeks later...it's getting slowly to the stage that I had wanted originally <g>.

I do think that I'll have her do something similar again next time.....If I have him groomed every 2 - 2 1/2 months, it will work out to be somewhat affordable and since he can't stand being combed etc. it is good for him to be at a length that doesn't tangle....I'm not big on the "tangle wrestle" or having to ask one of the girls to pin him down while I comb....the grooming supplies are his favorite chew toys if he can get hold of them <g>


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

How about this haircut with this color!!:biggrin1:


----------



## whitBmom

Love the hair cuts on all your havs!

Paige, you have talent - I could never have such a steady hand. They all look so good


----------



## dboudreau

There is another thread with a bunch of puppy clip pictures, you should be able to fine something you like. Don't forget to post pictures!!!!

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=625&highlight=puppy+clip


----------



## Wesleysmom

LuvMyHavanese said:


> How about this haircut with this color!!:biggrin1:


My daughter would LOVE the pink!


----------



## Wesleysmom

Paige said:


> Here's my three boys. I cut them myself, using scissors.


That's exactly how I want his body, not too short.
Do you suppose I can take several pictures in and give them the different body parts? I'd probably get my name put on THAT list of THOSE customers!:biggrin1:


----------



## Wesleysmom

Poornima said:


> Here's is Benji. I like him in a little longer puppy coat.


I would love to leave him that long, but he's such a piggy and my hubby takes him on walks rain, sleet, snow...mud...(you get the picture!) And I am the only one who brushes him because he hates it!


----------



## Paige

My boys have never been to the groomers, but I am sure that there are some that wouldn't mind you bringing in different pictures. 

I would think it would help them understand what you want. I know if I was a groomer, I would perfer to get pictures than to have to wonder if what I was doing was what the customer wanted.


----------



## Wesleysmom

Paige said:


> Here's my three boys. I cut them myself, using scissors.


Your 3rd one looks so much like my Wes. I love him!


----------



## Wesleysmom

Paige said:


> My boys have never been to the groomers, but I am sure that there are some that wouldn't mind you bringing in different pictures.
> 
> I would think it would help them understand what you want. I know if I was a groomer, I would perfer to get pictures than to have to wonder if what I was doing was what the customer wanted.


Well that's what I was thinking. i hated how his visor looked after last time, I thought it would be helpful if I was very specific.


----------



## Paige

Thank you, that's my youngest Nigel. My lightest one and the one that LOVES to play in the mud/dirt.


----------



## Wesleysmom

Alexa said:


> Here are Marley's pictures of his first haircut.....The first one is the picture I showed to the gal...telling her that since it's "baby's first haircut", I really didn't want that much cut..etc., etc....
> 
> The second image is how the haircut actually ended up looking like...definitely much, much shorter than expected and I sort of was in shock for a moment, but since I really liked the gal overall and he still looked very cute, I didn't mind so much..
> 
> The third one is what he looks like now...almost 6 weeks later...it's getting slowly to the stage that I had wanted originally <g>.
> 
> I do think that I'll have her do something similar again next time.....If I have him groomed every 2 - 2 1/2 months, it will work out to be somewhat affordable and since he can't stand being combed etc. it is good for him to be at a length that doesn't tangle....I'm not big on the "tangle wrestle" or having to ask one of the girls to pin him down while I comb....the grooming supplies are his favorite chew toys if he can get hold of them <g>


I can't get over when i first saw the picture he looks so much like my in laws old dog, Spoodle, who was a Cockapoo. It's unreal. Oh I like the grown out look much better, that's more like what I want.


----------



## Wesleysmom

Paige said:


> Thank you, that's my youngest Nigel. My lightest one and the one that LOVES to play in the mud/dirt.


Ahh yes, that's my Wes too. Think it's a gene they get with the light coat? I swore I'd never have a white dog....:crazy:


----------



## Moko

Wesleysmom said:


> Do you suppose I can take several pictures in and give them the different body parts? I'd probably get my name put on THAT list of THOSE customers!:biggrin1:


Sort of like "Build a Bear"...

"Design a Hav"...


----------



## pjewel

Linda and Paige, 

I'm so impressed with those haircuts. I couldn't do that if my life depended on it. Such talent here.


----------



## irnfit

Havanese Rescue just redid their website. On the menu bar, you will see Grooming. Click on that and they have some pictures of cuts there as well as grooming tips.


----------



## Poornima

Wesleysmom said:


> I would love to leave him that long, but he's such a piggy and my hubby takes him on walks rain, sleet, snow...mud...(you get the picture!) And I am the only one who brushes him because he hates it!


I hear you. I couldn't dare have Lizzie in full coat. She is my Miss Piggy. Benji is Mr. Clean Habits. He would not go on wet grass, mud, rain, or puddles. She LOVES to romp in all things dirty!! I will have to keep her in a short puppy cut when her coat grows out. :biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom

Alexa,
I am with you. I always have Brady's hair cut shorter than I actually like it. I usually like it at about week 3 and I have it cut every 6 weeks. Brady's hair grows really fast!! I can't handle the matts if he is cut too long.


----------



## Poornima

Linda and Paige, you have done a fabulous job. Alexa, I love Marly's puppy coat. Lizzie is at the stage where her coat looks like Marly's. I think it looks so cute but managable.


----------



## mintchip

Have you checked out this site--
http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/grooming.html


----------



## CinnCinn

Here's Rudy's 1st haircut. I took a picture of Brady with me. I think it helps to have a good visual of what you want for the groomer.


----------



## mintchip

lfung5 said:


> Here are my guys. I cut them all the same way. I normally use clippers with a 1/4-1/2 guard. Good luck with the cut! Post pictures please.


Nice job!
What brand of clippers did you get?


----------



## Michelle Wilson

OH my gosh!!!! I just love all these pictures! I just got my baby at the end of January and he is just past 4 months and i'm in love!!!! I'm new to the group and excited to be owning such a wonderful pet. Anyone live in the San Diego area that might want to do a havanese play date???


----------



## marjrc

Please refer to this thread, for some great examples of cuts on our Havs:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=625&highlight=puppy+thread

If any of you that posted pics here did not post in the above mentioned thread, please do so!! Thanks.


----------

